# What is your Winter Weather IQ?   (Second Quiz)



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

What is your Winter Weather IQ?

Fuggitabout the Wyoming-specific questions

Quiz II


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm the only one who participated to both polls.  Do I get a prize ?

I wish I could say I have too much time on my hands...  but truth is I am procrastinating.


----------

